# Wheeling Illinois plow or skid steer subs needed



## snowangels (Nov 24, 2017)

Seeking Reliable Subs with plows and salting capabilities. Pays 95.00 per hour. 

We are a private company in business for 20 years and we pay out 14 days after service.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Welcome to PS, before you get a lot of BS, you may want to tell us who you are. 

We are a protective group, weary of newcomers announcing stuff without saying who they are. Free feel to vet urself so to say. If you have a good reputation it wouldn't be a problem, at least I wouldn't think so

And you left no contact information.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Well said Pat


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Sawboy said:


> Well said Pat


Ditto,


----------

